# Our girl Charlotte!



## HappyHillFarm427 (Jan 30, 2017)

She was originally sold to our naive selves as an alpine, but compared to our other alpine she looks nothing similar. She has much lighter colors, longer dorsal hair, and slightly different horns. We think she might be a Toggenburg. Anyone else care to shed their opinion?

















Lastly her next to her alpine buddy


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like she has some ND in her.


----------



## HappyHillFarm427 (Jan 30, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Looks like she has some ND in her.


The breeder had 2 toggenburg and 2 Alpines, she wanted to keep 1 of each but we wanted 2 Alpines, so she either gave us a toggenburg so that she could still keep one and have us be none the wiser, or she's a mix. We are keeping her either way, I just wish we knew for sure what she was for breeding purposes. She's probably at around 65lbs or more, and she's still way under a year. I can't remember how old she is off the top of my head.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She looks copper deficient to me. She's definitely not a Toggenburg. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd agree, could use some more copper. I'm leaning more towards a mix, not sure why but I see hints of togg when looking at her picture.


----------



## HappyHillFarm427 (Jan 30, 2017)

goathiker said:


> She looks copper deficient to me. She's definitely not a Toggenburg.
> 
> In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king.
> He cannot rule the world.
> ...


What should I be looking at to know about copper deficiency?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

This article kind of tells a bit on what to look for, if you haven't seen it already.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/articles/copper-bolusing-your-goats.24/


----------



## HappyHillFarm427 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lstein said:


> This article kind of tells a bit on what to look for, if you haven't seen it already.
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/articles/copper-bolusing-your-goats.24/


Thanks for the article! We have well water that has high levels of sulfer, it makes sense now! We will have to do some copper bolus on our herd!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

HappyHillFarm427 said:


> Thanks for the article! We have well water that has high levels of sulfer, it makes sense now! We will have to do some copper bolus on our herd!


You're welcome. I recommend Jeffer's if you can't find any locally and aren't up for making your own. I'd avoid SantaCruz if possible.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

HappyHillFarm427 said:


> What should I be looking at to know about copper deficiency?


This doe in particular has a rough coat and the start of a fishtail.


----------

